# Is there body kits to fit a 1990 240SX coupe(Not JDM or 180)



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

I Am trying to find out if anyone knows if the kits that fit the 1990 Hatch backs will atleast fit the front and sides of the coupe. I dont know what the model is called exactly. I am not talking about the three piece lights. I am talking about the ones that one of the Lexus models looks like from the back. Like this ( ) 240SX ( ) Thats what the back looks like. Please help because i really need to know if there are any kits for the car. And i found a ton of kits in general.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

first, im sad to read you want altezza lights for your car, they look like garbage and dont light up very well. second, when you say "kit" do you mean body kit? or tail lights? where did front and side come from? this post is very very confusing.

further more. whats wrong with the stock lights? or 180sx lights?


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok sorry for the confusion. I meant the 1990 SE coupe. I was wondering about both actually. I finally got an anwser from Andy's auto sport about the body kit so thats done. I was wondering about options for the rear lights of the coupe. I dont have the hatch back and haven't been able to find anything for the rear lights of the SE coupe. Once again sorry for the mix up. I was thinking of maybe smoking the SE lights unless you know of something else, but i have no idea where to even look for that service around here.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tinting would be your best bet and still have the rear of the car look good. those altezza lights look horrible.


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

pete? said:


> tinting would be your best bet and still have the rear of the car look good. those altezza lights look horrible.


I agree with that. I didn't want altezzas. I just dont want to keep the exact look of the rear lights they look too plain sinse i dont have the hatchback. You dont know where they might have smoked tail light covers for the SE coupe?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Are u after something like this? Sorry i dunno if where even talking about the same car, to me and japs this is a 180sx

Heres a VERTEX bodykit, which im sure u guys can get in the states.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

as everyone knows i am by no means a fan of body kits at all.........but that is one of the sexiest cars i have seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

I dont mean the 180SX, i mean the Coupe version. I found my anwser for body kits. Im trying to find a place to get tinted or smoked rear lights for the coupe and not the hatchback.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jissen_Kenbu said:


> I dont mean the 180SX, i mean the Coupe version. I found my anwser for body kits. Im trying to find a place to get tinted or smoked rear lights for the coupe and not the hatchback.


wouldnt the bumpers still fit? hatch back or not?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

try Garage 13 they got these from Super Made and a whole bunch of other awesome goodies.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> try Garage 13 they got these from Super Made and a whole bunch of other awesome goodies.


again, very nice............ABuSD, your making me angry.....im liking every kit you picture, and i am a huge anti kit person lol. :thumbup:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Ill convert ya.
You dont know the power of the dark side......MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Ill convert ya.
> You dont know the power of the dark side......MWAHAHAHAHAHA


That is one sexy rear.(LOL)

Anyway, do you happen to know where any others are? Im exploring my options first, also would you know how much it would cost to convert the rear to the hatchback style rear lights? Like i said im serious about changing everything on my car. I have a fake NOS console that i hit the nos button to start my car, i also have three cover switches one turns on the grill one the undercar kit and one the interior lights. I have the chargespeed 180SX kit on the way.(the front and sides fit mine but i had to buy a different back bumper) and the stylish rear bumper. So if you got any more id greatly appretiate it.


----------

